# University of Missouri Columbia Dungeons and Dragons



## Creamsteak (Jul 18, 2003)

___


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jul 18, 2003)

Yo! I'd be interested. I'll send you an email from my school account.

Also, we're getting together something outside Jeff City, don't know if you saw the thread or not:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=56004 

We're hoping to get started sometime in the next couple weeks. I'll probably be driving down from Columbia (it'd be about a half an hour each way), so I could take a couple of other people if neeed.

If you don't really want to make the trip, or are just looking for a couple people to round out an existing group, that's cool too.

EDIT: You may want to double-check the second address, missouri.edu is usually the staff server. You're probably on mizzou.edu instead...


----------



## Gothmog (Aug 1, 2003)

Hey creamsteak, check your mizzou mail- I just sent you a message about gaming.  My sis and I might be interested in playing regularly in a group.  What kind of campaign do you have in mind?


----------



## LightStyx (Jul 10, 2004)

*New Student = New Group*

Even though i noticed that no one has posted on this thread for about a year, i might as well take a shot at it. I am going to be going to mizzou this fall of '04 and right now i dont know anyone who plays D&D up there. I have been playing a 3.5e campaign for a while but since im going to be going to another city, i wont be able to play it. So right now what im looking for is to either join or get a group together starting play hopefully in august. If you have any space available or are looking for a group you can email me @ fusion_styx@hotmail.com or mjhxb2@missouri.edu


----------



## LightStyx (Jul 10, 2004)

*Looking for a group*

I am going to be going to mizzou this fall of '04 and right now i dont know anyone who plays D&D up there. I have been playing a 3.5e campaign for a while but since im going to be going to another city, i wont be able to play it. So right now what im looking for is to either join or get a group together starting play hopefully in august. If you have any space available or are looking for a group you can email me @ fusion_styx@hotmail.com or mjhxb2@missouri.edu

I also play d20 modern


----------

